# Not getting any work



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 25, 2022)

I haven't gotten any work from WCG since last Saturday or Sunday. I have rebooted multiple times. I have tried resetting the project. Any ideas why I'm not getting any work units?


----------



## elghinnarisa (Feb 25, 2022)

Paused for migration: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/article.s?articleId=757


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah @BarbaricSoul , no one is getting any work units until some time in April.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2022)

Switch over to the folding team until we are back up!  Several of us are helping out our folding team during the hiatus.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 25, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Switch over to the folding team until we are back up!  Several of us are helping out our folding team during the hiatus.



I see about doing that this weekend


----------

